# Information about giving to the persecuted church?



## a mere housewife (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm just trying to get some information together -- does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations about giving to the persecuted church (particularly those in crises, as the homeless in the Sudan) via organisations like Barnabus Fund and Voice of the Martyrs? Are other organisations more recommended? Are there more effective ways to give especially to those who are suffering with medical or other physical needs for their faith?


----------



## jambo (Apr 5, 2012)

I have always like Open Doors. They provide a range of help from bibles to training and supporting widows and orphans. They also provide guidelines for writing letters of encouragement and support to persecuted Christians. They also provide guidelines and addresses of rules and ambassadors of countries where persecution occurs and you can express your concern for what is happening in their country.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2012)

I would suggest Open Doors. Or Heartcry Missionary Society, they support several Sundanese evangelists in West Java who have been beaten, kicked out of their families and threatened over the Gospel and you could directly communicate with those if you would like. I have also given to Voice of the Martyrs, but many of the groups are often charismatic (though, I reckon I can forgive speaking in tongues if they are willing to suffer prison for years for the Gospel).


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks much for those suggestions.

Pergs, yes: I think the concern would be more about an agency's effectiveness in being able to help those who are suffering for the Lord's name than whether or not they help those suffering saints who believe in speaking in tongues. If they excluded reformed folks, that would of course be a different matter!


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe Middle East Reformed Fellowship does diaconal work.


----------

